

Wireless Emergency Alerts Coming to iPhone 5, 4S - ghshephard
http://blogs.att.net/consumerblog/story/a7790136

======
ghshephard
Already landed on my iPhone - I didn't have to do anything. I find this ...
Odd?

Also, love the following tidbit: "Wireless Emergency Alerts are part of the
FCC’s CMAS program and are mandated by law. You may turn off alerts (except
for Presidential alerts) if you choose. "

------
od2m
I got one of these for the first time (on a different carrier) last week, it
was horrible. I was listening to music while exercising and it startled the
shit out of me-- it was blairing an emergency whistle right in my ear. My wife
was sleeping and her iPhone scared the every loving f __k out of her.

All this for an amber alert which frankly had very little relevance to us. I
think mass notificaitons of this sort need to be reserved for mass
emergencies.

